# Paylakers in Southwest Ohio



## fishing4sources (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi all. Do any of you live in Fairfield, Mason, Maineville, Lebanon, or in that area?
I'm a reporter for the Pulse-Journal and I'm writing a lifestyle feature about paylakes and people who go to them. I need some people to talk to for the article (Needs to be someone from this area).

I read some of the thread about the petitions. Is anyone involved with that from my area? My article is focused more on the positive aspects of it - father/son/family activity, also the unique equipment used to catch the cats.

I'm definitely interested in putting this petition information with my article. I think if some of the paylakers knew what was happening it might generate interest - though I wonder how widespread it truly is. My email - [email protected]


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I have been to paylakes in the past, wont ever fish them agin..And the ones I went to were anything but a family activity


----------



## RAPALA (Jul 22, 2005)

I hear cozy dale is good over by goshen. I live in clarksville and i prefer creek and river fishing, because you never know what your gonna hook into. Plus you can keep some if you would like.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Paylakes are not real popular amongst most informed anglers. Most, but not all paylakes, procure their fish from the wild. These would be the paylakes with the trophy catfish who also run "tournaments" and jackpots with big payouts. (I don't know how they get around the gambling laws, but apparently they do).
A few lakes stock farm raised fish you may take home for a meal when you catch them.
Paylakes are huge in SW Ohio and predominantly only in this part of the country. 
The fish are netted out of rivers and lakes as far away as Alabama. Many are removed from the Ohio River. Ohio has no commercial fishing other than Lake Erie District. Ky allows it, and many large catfish (blues and flatheads) come from waters under KY's jurisdiction. Those of us who do fish the Ohio River see the nets all the time. TN enacted legislation a few years ago to protect their resources. They only permit one fish 34" or larger to be kept by a "sport angler" and NONE to be kept by a commercial angler 34" or larger. Thus preserving their trophy fishery attracting anglers from far away to fish in TN. 
The Ohio River could become a catfish capitol of the world just as Cumberland was to stripers and as Lake Erie still is to walleyes. With proper regulations and managment, it would open a whole new source of opportunities for Ohio & Kentucky with guides, camps, etc, etc. (Not to mention the out of state license fees the state would get, along with motels taxes, etc)
If you go to the website of Catfishermnan's paradise you will see the huge fish stocked by the tons every year into a pond ("lake") Why do they need to add tons of fish every year??? I'll tell you why, they die....most all of those fish were removed from public waters. Doesn't matter it wasn't Ohio's waters, they are public resources. We, the American public are being robbed of valuble fisheries to supply these paylakes. 
Fishing and family get together, etc is great and fishing promotes that. We have wonderful state parks and public waters that one can do all those activities.


----------



## fishing4sources (Aug 5, 2005)

I dearly love earth's bounty of resources. I also prefer fishing the rivers and the state lakes to the paylakes for a variety of reasons.
Natural areas in Warren County ARE DWINDLING horribly. Caeser's Creek Lake and the Little Miami River are the main resources. Beyond that unless a farmer allows you to fish his pond there's not much else worth fishing.
Paylakes are the best alternative and lots of families do go. Lake Monroe is a good example. Last night, for his birthday, an 11-year-old boy caught a 14 lb. carp with his dad and grandpa. The grandfather had always called his grandson "Charlie Carp" because the night the boy was born, the grandfather was fishing the same lake and caught a large carp.
I couldn't make that up if I tried and I'm certain there are other stories like that happening all the time - at paylakes. I'd prefer to write about family outings to resources maintained by federal or state - but as I said - there's just not much here.
Some are better than others. Lake Monroe has new owners who stock from Harris and another company in Arkansas. They also stock trout in October. They drive a golf cart around and take orders so the fishermen do not have to leave their poles for more bait, food, etc...
Some of these paylakes are trying I think to change the bad rap.

Mrfishohio - thanks for info. Please email me. I'd like to refer to you in the article by something other than Mrfishohio.
Rapala and flathunter - the same goes for you guys. For a balanced article I'd like to include your comments as well. Please email me.

My email - [email protected]
thanks for replying to the post guys.
Richard Wilson
Pulse-Journal Mason/Deerfield Twp.


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

Oh boy here we go...LOL


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Make the title of the story : "They keep their lakes full, and their garbage cans even fuller!"


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Nice fishman, as a born again paylake not goer toer ?????  They have there reasons and they keep the krazies off the river. And yea they take natural fish from the wild, but if all the Krazies were not at the paylake i think they would keep even more fish from lakes and rivers to put into Bubbas 1/32 of an acre pond with nothing other than 10 more #20 + fish in it, thinking that they will live off a can of dog food once a month. Do you really want everyting that they cram into and around those trash can to be laying in your favorit spot. I say give them just enough wild fish to keep them off our banks and we will win. Think of it as Krazies control.


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

hhjhjhjhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Catfishunter33, I agree with what you say..And I agree there are a few good paylakes..But for the most I think the vast majority of them are Bad..We can take the famous one from Belpre as an example which stocks tons and tons of huge fish each year, all netted from public waters...Rusty you make a point also, the few paylakes I have been to in the past were mostly full of krazies.


----------



## fishing4sources (Aug 5, 2005)

Great title Fishman. But not for this article.

I appreciate the emails from those who didn't post.

Without this forum, I'd be working on a one-sided feature. With it, I've got a little ammo to use to make it balanced - and frankly worth reading.

A follow-up may also be in the future. It's not a fishing or outdoor publication so no guarantees. But you guys should make some noise - talk to your state reps. That's what they're there for. Plus it gives us pestering reporters something to write about.
The owners of the paylakes I visited are pretty up front and legit. They know the law and they're not hiding anything. They're also getting rid of the "krazies" and catering more to the family - though it's still about the jackpots and the trophy cats. 
One lake was mentioned as being particularly heinous. You guys probably know which one it is, as it is touted as one of the best around.
I'm surprised PETA hasn't gotten involved on this one.

All this talk about big cats makes me want to go out and catch one. Though the biggest I've ever caught was about an 18 pounder out of an abandoned quarry in Miamisburg.
Those are some unreal photos you guys have.

BTW - what do you guys think about noodling?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Do a search on this site about "Paylakes" you should find all the info you need. I will try & cut/paste this thread to a certain someone & the info you get back will be more than enough for your article.


----------



## INSANE_SQUAD (Apr 13, 2004)

Noodlers lol and maybe some limblining and toss in the ole trout line while we are at it..My favorite is the beautiful gill nets,boy those work well..


None of these are considered fishing at least in my book..

But you might get a few e-mails if you push hard enough..

Goodluck with the report...

I will see you guys tomorrow at my house about 5:00pm..One of your photographers will be taking back to school pictures of my kids for your paper..



Insane---out


----------



## fishing4sources (Aug 5, 2005)

Ah. back to school. The bane of my existence. 
No one in the area has replied, So I'm going to try to quote from the forum. Deadline today.

Can anyone tell me if there is currently a petition drive for regs? I'll keep searching the forum, but I've only found posts from last year.


----------

